# Attic cable run project.



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Call an electrician 
Hire an electrician
Check out diytalk.com

I think that's the usual bases covered.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FloatingPoint said:


> Hello to All!
> 
> This is my first time here. I'm happy to be a member!
> 
> ...



You do not want to use type A/C cable for any thing.

You should call an Electrician to do this work and make sure it is safe if you have not worked for 5 years in the Electrical field for an Electrical contractor and have gone to Electrical trade school then you need to have a qualified Electrical contractor do this work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. As clearly stated in the sign up page, the Admin & Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

